# NBA System Betting? 136-4



## CGJCG8986 (Dec 24, 2012)

hi there

i'm fairly new to sports betting & a virgin when it comes to forum's lol. so hopefully i'm not breaking any rules. i don't think i am???

i had a friend who was making some money from a sports betting program & he claimed it was pretty good. so i joined at the beginning of the nba season & its pretty cool so far i've made $668 betting $20.

i've been paper tracking this progressive betting system with $100 & now its up $3340. i used to trade FX so by paper tracking i mean not real money just following pick's.

i know its not big money but for me a newbie its pretty awesome. ANYWAY i'm getting side tracked as i do.

i was wondering if anyone had any experience with this program? i'd love to hear from you about its past performance. of course i've asked him but can he really be trusted? he might just be selling me membership's & this could all turn to custard very soon....

any help would be appreciated thank you 

p.s. i've been asking on other forum's but have yet to have a reply! anyone with experience would be much appreciated thank you!


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 24, 2012)

We need more details, we know nothing about this betting system, then you can get proper replies


----------



## CGJCG8986 (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh right! Sorry admin i just didn't wanna break any rules by noting any site names or anything.

Its called the secret sport betting system.

website is: ******

he call's his membership Hall Of Famers. I got free ebook & video's first which seemed okay. so i took up $1 offer. 

so far we've won a few more bet's so maybe i should start posting some pick's? its going good so far.


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 25, 2012)

you break rules as I believed you will promote your site, but I will leave this thread as example of what people shouldnt do.


----------



## CGJCG8986 (Dec 26, 2012)

hi there

i'm sorry i didn't mean to break the rules? you can delete the url if you want. i don't want to promote it i'm asking people if they have any experience?

what's good though i've found a forum where close to 30 people are part of the program. my guess is that thats where he advertises exclusively. but they've all been at it about the same time as i have & have confirmed what i've been betting is the same as them. its reassuring

i'ma email the owner, & see if he'll let me post his play's


----------



## CGJCG8986 (Dec 26, 2012)

admin said:
			
		

> you break rules as I believed you will promote your site, but I will leave this thread as example of what people shouldnt do.



am i able to edit it myself? please remember i'm new to forums


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 26, 2012)

I edited it for you, you can edit your posts in 30 minutes of posting.


----------



## CGJCG8986 (Dec 27, 2012)

okay sorry i didn't realise. but unfortunately owner of course disagreed with me posting his pick's not to mention he said if he ever caught me i'd be removed from the program permanently.

i'll give him this link so he can see for himself that i haven't.


----------



## andykards (Apr 26, 2013)

CGJCG8986 said:
			
		

> hi there
> 
> i'm fairly new to sports betting & a virgin when it comes to forum's lol. so hopefully i'm not breaking any rules. i don't think i am???
> 
> ...


I do something similar in baseball and am fairly effective. The only factor is you have to have a big money because if you go on a dropping ability for a few activities, it can get really risky.


----------



## AsiaMan (May 17, 2013)

If you have big money in sports betting the risk is you will also lose large money or more, and I would suggest to make a plan that this fixed money will only spend in my online betting.


----------



## sammyrogerrs (May 29, 2013)

i had a acquaintance who was authoritative some money from a sports action affairs & he claimed it was appealing good. so i abutting at the alpha of the nba division & its appealing air-conditioned so far i've fabricated $668 action $20.


----------

